# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Türk Dünyasının küçük mucitleri Eskişehir'de yarışacak

## ceyda

Eğitim alanında yurt içi ve yurt dışında faaliyet gösteren bir sivil toplum kuruluşu olan Türkiye Gönüllü Eğitimciler Derneği, 'Buluş ve Tasarım' dalında 'Türk Dünyası Bilim Olimpiyatları' isimli proje yarışması düzenliyor. Türk Dünyası'nın küçük mucitlerini bir araya getirecek olan olimpiyat, Eskişehir 2013 Türk Dünyası Kültür Başkenti etkinlikleri kapsamında Eskişehir'de gerçekleştirilecek. Olimpiyata, Türk Dünyası Ülkelerinde ilköğretim veya orta öğretim gören dört, beş, altı, yedi ve sekizinci sınıflarda okuyan veya yaşları 11-15 arasındaki öğrenciler katılabilecek. Yarışma da ön elemeyi geçen 100 eser 21-23 Nisan 2014 tarihleri arasında 3 gün süre ile Eskişehir'de sergilenecek.

Türkiye Gönüllü Eğitimciler Derneği Başkanı ve Türk Dünyası Bilim Olimpiyatları Proje Koordinatörü Yrd. Doç. Dr. İbrahim Erdoğan ve Dernek Genel Sekreteri Erol Coşkun, Türksoy Genel sekreteri Sayın, Düsen Kaseinovu makamında ziyaret etti. Yapılan ziyarette, Kaseinov'u derneğin çalışmaları ve projeleri hakkında bilgi verildi. 'Türk Dünyası Bilim Olimpiyatları' projesinin, Türk Dünyası ülkelerinde tanıtım ve duyurusunun yapılması için Türksoydan destek sözü alındı. Dernek Başkanı Erdoğan, Türksoy'un çalışmaların yakından takip ettiklerini belirterek Kaseinovu tebrik etti. Kaseinovda ziyaretten duyduğu memnuniyeti dile getirdiği konuşmasında, Türksoyun kültür ve edebiyat alanında çalıştığını ancak projenin tanıtımı için destek olacaklarını söyledi.

Yrd. Doç. Dr. Erdoğan, Türk Dünyası Bilim Olimpiyatının Türk Dünyası ve balkan ülkelerinde içerik olarak alanında ilk ve öncü olma özelliği taşıdığını söyledi ve yarışmada ön elemeyi geçen 100 eserin 23 Nisan ulusal Egemenlik ve Çocuk Bayramı haftasında Eskişehirde 3 gün süre ile sergileneceğini kaydetti. 

Buluş ve Tasarım olmak üzere iki kategoride yapılan olimpiyatta dereceye giren ilk 3 projeye ödül ve 3er projeye de mansiyon dağıtılacağını belirten Yrd. Doç. Dr. Erdoğan, " Proje yarışmasında ilk 100e giren eserler ile daha önce ulusal ve uluslararası alanda dereceye girmiş eserler, TRT Avaz Televizyonu başta olmak üzere, Türk Dünyası Ülkelerindeki Ulusal Televizyonlar ile belirlenecek özel bir televizyon kanalında 'Küçük Eller, Büyük İşler' veya 'Çocukların Bilim Saati' ismi ile haftalık periyotlarda yayınlanacak. Bu yarışma sayesinde, Türk Dünyasında okuyan öğrencilerin bilim ve teknoloji alanında proje üretmelerini, buluş ve tasarım alanında yeni ve özgün projelere imza atmalarını amaçlıyoruz. Çocukların bu alanda yeni fikirlere sevk etmeyi ve bu sayede Türk Dünyasına genç mucitler kazandırmayı hedefliyoruz." diye konuştu.

Erdoğan, proje takvimi ve proje yarışmasına katılım şartları ile her türlü bilgi ve duyurular ile yarışmaya başvuruların ' www.tdbo.org' adlı web adresi üzerinden online olarak yapılacağını ve ön elemeyi geçerek sergilenecek 100 projenin web sayfasından duyurulacağını aktardı. Projenin mali finansmanını sağlayarak destekleyen Eskişehir 2013 Türk Dünyası Kültür Başkenti Ajansı Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı ve Eskişehir Valisi Güngör Azim Tunaya da desteklerinden dolayı teşekkür eden Erdoğan, güçlü Türkiye olmak için gençliğe ve bilime destek olmak istediklerini vurguladı. Erdoğan, Dernek olarak amacımız, modern çağın gerektirdiği donanımın yanında sevgiyle de donanmış gençler yetiştirmektir. Araştırma ve buluş-tasarım konularında dernek olarak daha önce ulusal ölçekte iki ayrı proje gerçekleştirdik."dedi.

Kaynak

----------

